# Found



## Mojoman (Apr 12, 2018)

I found 15 small grays yesterday in Jackson County, enough for a couple nice omelets


----------



## coyote (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## coyote (Oct 17, 2012)

Mojoman said:


> I found 15 small grays yesterday in Jackson County, enough for a couple nice omelets


Nice Find


----------



## coyote (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm from North IL. Just about to get dumped on a bunch of more SNOW. This weather sucks


----------



## ace (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice score! First hunt this weekend. Hi from southern Illinois.


----------



## Mojoman (Apr 12, 2018)

coyote said:


> I'm from North IL. Just about to get dumped on a bunch of more SNOW. This weather sucks


Weather is finally getting better here, hopefully this weekend will be better


----------



## SoILL84 (Feb 28, 2018)

I hunt around Jackson county, this year is not looking too good for the blacks. I had one spot produce about 4.5#, but my other 8 or so spots have yielded less than 30 mushrooms...hopefully the grey and yellows fare a little better


----------

